# Possible NEW HAULOVER PIER ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Possible NEW Haulover Pier ???*

*
http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/haulover-park-new-fishing-pier-and-restaurant-proposed/*


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hahahahahahaha, I clearly got my hopes of this being HAULOVER CANAL shot down.....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Geeezzzeeeee Dave !! I just now saw this post and jumped on it !! LOL 
I have not been to "our" HaulOver Canal yet but have talked with many that have.
From the Google Earth view, it looks sort of desolate. Long drive there, and you MUST
take every and anything that you might possibly need.
LOL My mind quickly jumped to a new awesome fishing spot !!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Geeezzzeeeee Dave !! I just now saw this post and jumped on it !! LOL
> I have not been to "our" HaulOver Canal yet but have talked with many that have.
> From the Google Earth view, it looks sort of desolate. Long drive there, and you MUST
> take every and anything that you might possibly need.
> LOL My mind quickly jumped to a new awesome fishing spot !!!!


I really miss living in South Florida. The Outer Banks fishing is great, but it's a 3-hour drive, each way, for me to get there. I sure hope that the new Haulover Pier comes to be !


----------

